# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Обмен Управление торговлей, ред. 10.3 - Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 3.0

## Денис Батуро

Добрый день. При синхронизации ошибка в журнале регистрации: 

Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.КонвертацияОбъе  ктовИнформационныхБаз.Мод  льОбъекта(1607)}: Ошибка записи объекта
	ТипОбъекта             =  Регистр сведений набор записей: Контактная информация
	Объект                 =  РегистрСведенийНаборЗапис  ей.КонтактнаяИнформация
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
		Объект.Записать();
по причине:
Не удалось записать: "Контактная информация"!
	ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.КонвертацияОбъе  товИнформационныхБаз.Моду  льОбъекта(1588)
	КСообщенияОбОшибках    =  26


Кто подскажет? Базы обновил на последние релизы. Базы полностью типовые на поддержке.

----------

